# Manejo de servomotores



## raziel666_3 (May 3, 2007)

Hola a todos los posibles colaboradores de mi causa, mi nombre en cristian y deseo desarrollar un proyecto de un brazo robotico, pero, no tengo ni idea de como manejar los servomotores, quisiera que alguien me colaborara con este problemita. Me gustaria operar los servos desde el pc con un lenguaje de programacion como c++ o visual basic

Muchisimas gracias a los posibles colaboradores.


----------



## chucho87 (Jun 7, 2007)

hola raziel conozco una pagina donde muestran el desempeño de un brazo robotico, no estoy seguro si el diagrama en ese apartado, pero si buscas y preguntas ahi, te pueden explicar, el unico requisito es que sepas ingles, pero te la recomiendo aprendo mucho de ahi bueno es esta: http://www.societyofrobots.com/robot_arm_tutorial.shtml en cuanto a los servos, a mi juicio es mejor usar un microcontrol pero eso implica que uses el software del mismo yo uso el Atmega8 y su software es el AVR studio, por lo mismo ya no usarias el C++ o visual basic, y también este microcontrol se programa desde la pc y ya el toma las decisiones segun el codigo, entonces no operas directamente los servos desde la pc, pero bueno espero que te sirva esta información


----------



## andresnn83 (Ago 6, 2009)

buenas, soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera que alguien me ayudara para comprobar el buen funcionamiento de mi servomotor. Hasta ahora he intentado lo siguiente: con un circuito astable conformado con un 555 genere el tren de puklsos de una frecuebcia determinada, lo conecte directo al servo y este simplemente giraba y no se posicionaba en un determinado lugar como se supone que deberia pasar. O sea, que si dejo el tren de pulsos en el cable de control del servo, el eje debe moverse hasta llegar a una posicion angular especifica. Consulte posteriornmente y suestamente el periodo de los pulsos debe ser muy preciso, con un cilco de trabajo de 1 ms y un periodo de 20 ms, por lo tanto recurri a un generador de señales de laboratorio, puse un tren de pulsos con un periodo de 20 ms y el ciclo de trabajo desde 1 ms hasta 5 ms y el resultado que obtuve fue simplemente un control de velocicedad en la rotacion del servo. El servo es de marca FUTABA S3003. 

Necesito que alguien me explique porfa! que es lo que estoy haciendo mal, que es mas conveniente para probar el servomotor. 

Desde ahora muchas gracia spor la ayuda


----------



## jorger53 (Ago 7, 2009)

andres: Sobre el servomotor que dices que solo controlas la velocidad, el servomotor está modificado?, es decir ¿gira sin parar? porque si es así nunca se va a posicionar en un cierto angulo, necesitas un servomotor normal que tenga aún su tope mecanico y electrónico.


----------



## karl (Ago 7, 2009)

si tu problema es el que jorjer53 describe, puedes recuperar el servo poniendole un pot en el eje de salida (tienes que buscar en la literatura el valor del pot original).

Por otro lado, no mencionas si el servo cambia de sentido, que seria lo que deberia pasar entre el 1 y el 1.5 milisegundos, se supone que a los 1.5 milis el brazo debe de estar en los 90°, y a mas o menos moverse hacia uno u otro lados, la respuesta obvia seria, a, un servo modificado para girar en un solo sentido (las resistencias que se ponen para modificarlo estan en una posición equivalente a todo hacia un lado, y entonces a 1 milisegundo por ejemplo, no deberia de moverse, hay que cambiar el pot.
2, el driver esta tan dañado que solo puede moverlo en un sentido. hay que cambiar el servo.


----------



## andresnn83 (Ago 7, 2009)

jorger53 y karl, muchas gracias por responderme, bueno, la modificacion que le hice al servo fue quitarle el tope mecanico que tenia, eso le da libertad de moverse todo lo que quiera, con el generador de señales le puse una onda cuadrada de un periodo de 20 ms y un tiempo de trabajo de 1.322 ms, logrando asi que girara en el sentido contrario al convecional. Ahora giró en sentido horario, antes lo hacia en sentido antihorario.
Aun asi, si no le hubiera quitado el tope mecanico para limitarlo en su movimiento, éste giraria todo lo que fuera hasta llegar al tope mecanico, luego me tocaria que devolverlo manualmente para volver a hacer una prueba, de todas formas, no me funciona como deberia ser, o sea, dejandole el mismo periodo y cambiandole el tiempo de trabajo desde 1 ms hasta 2 ms, deberia de llegar a angulos distintos. No le he modiicado la parte donde tiene la electronica, solamente le quité ese tope mecanico, yo veo que hay como un elemento parecido a un potenciometro, una cosa negra con tres patas, a eso no le he hecho nada. Entonces les pido que porfa me ayuden haber que es lo que pasa, haber si depronto tienen a alguien que haya yrabajado con el mismo modelo de servo o algo asi, o si es que hay que meterle una onda cuadrada con un ciclo de trabajo distinto y un periodo diferente.

De nuevo gracias por estar atentos a mi caso


----------



## karl (Ago 10, 2009)

checa si tu pot varia el voltaje (si, es la cosa que tiene 3 terminales), y verifica si esta acoplado al eje (se mueve cuando el eje se mueve?)

en caso de que respondas no a cualquiera de las dos preguntas, el pot esta mal, y tienes que repararlo (en caso de que no este acoplado) o cambiarlo.


----------



## andresnn83 (Sep 11, 2009)

Saludos a todos, despues de investigar mas a fondo el problema y someter a un nuevo servo a un generador de señales con una onda cuadrada de ciclo de trabajo oscilando entre 1 y 2ms, pude establecer que el inconveniente con el primer servomotor, fue el hecho de que el potenciometro no estaba compleytamente acoplado al eje principal, porque el nuevo servo si trabajaba tal cual como lo decia la teoria,: "Si le cambias el ancho del ciclo de trabajo se posicionara en un angulo distinto", pero la concñlusion de esto es que bueno, al menos ya sé trucar un servomotor, jajaja. Ahi les dejo mi experiencia y muchas gracias por todas las recomendaciones.        Hastaluego.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 3, 2010)

hola
Os dejo el video de este circuito para controlar un servomotor, el cual esta disponible la programacion en mi web. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP-Ej4iLKWQ

Este circuito lo diseñe para controlar unos condensadores variables y una bobina variable para una antena de radio, ya que mediante los 8 microinterruptores puedo poner al servo en posiciones determinadas sin tener la necesidad de tener de verlo.


----------



## rodrigoalbina89 (Ago 5, 2011)

Problemilla miren muchachos buenas tardes hice un control para servomotores con el CI ne555 pero lo ke pasa ke solo genero dos movimientos. Lo he hecho con dos circuitos del ne555 kon el valor del potenciometro kanbiado y kada circuito un pulsador al pulsar gira 90 grado ala derecha al pulsar el otro circuito gira 90 grado ala izquierda pulso nuevamente y gira 90 grados ala derecha y asi se pasa todo el tiempo pero nesesito que retorne al orginal osea del comienzo y no juegue desde el centro ala izquierda nesesito otro circuito integrado ke lo aga retornar del centro del servo a la derecha
bueno nose si me explike bien pero ojala me puedan ayudar
de antemano muchas gracias compañeros
espero alguna respuesta


----------

